# NEW cat eye tutorial. chrome yellow, swimming, blah.



## jokers_kick (Nov 12, 2005)

I didn't get a picture of all the stuff you need for this, so I'll just list it :]

-white cream eyeshadow
-chrome yellow e/s
-any orange eyeshadow(i used a cheap brand, but mac's orange probably would have looked much better)
-swimming e/s
-urban decay polyester bride e/s
-lancome defincils mascara e/s
-lancome chocolat brulee e/s
-revlon colorstay liquid liner(sponge tip)
-max factor liquid liner(brush)






okay start out with a clean face/eye





using my finger, I applied the white cream eyeshadow all over my lid





just using a sponge applicator, apply chrome yellow alllll over...it doesn't have to be neat





Then, using a fluffy angled brush, get orange eyeshadow on the tip of it





starting out from the inner corner of your eye lid, sweep the brush up and out into your crease.





it should look like this





this part is optional, but i wanted more of a finished look, so I used my blending brush to clean it up a bit.





now using an angled liner brush, load it with swimming






dab it like that on your lid, I'd have used a pencil brush, but i don't have one so I had to make due haha





using the same brush, just smooth it out a bit





this is what you should have so far. I decided to leave out the eyebrow thing cause i re-did my eyebrows the other day and they look much nicer haha





now comes the eyeliner part...the picture isn't that clear, but you can see how im stretching out my lid so the line goes on smoother. I'm using revlons colorstay in this one because its easier to use a sponge with you're doing the actual wing.





what you should have





Then doing the same thing as before, create another line this time extending to the outer edge of your eye, it should look like a 45 degree angle sort of.





Filling it in is the easiest part haha





now using the max factor brush liner, create one thin line across your lash line connecting the inner corner of your eyes to the wing. Don't worry if it gets on your lashes.





I know this is really dark, but you can see the angle which i apply it...and lining smoothly takes a LOT of practice...a lot of people don't get it the first time, so don't feel discouraged if you can't get it at first.





what you should have





now take your fingers and try to get all the eyeliner from off of your lashes, you can also use cotton pads to do this 





then take the sponge eyeliner again and create a tiny dot at where you want your inner cat eye to end





create a thin line leading from the end of your eyeliner to the dot like so





then create another line from the dot to your bottom lashes and fill it in. And again, don't get discouraged if you don't get this at first, because I still have trouble with it haha





Then curl your lashes for about ten seconds





apply mascara first to the top of your lashes





and then smooth it out by applying it to the bottom of your top lashes, and your bottom lashes





a lot of people don't like doing this, but i do it anyways haha...I curl my lashes for about thirty seconds after I apply the mascara





it makes them stay curled for much longer





now taking the same angled liner brush, load just the tip with swimming again.





and line under your bottom lashes






Then I applied regular black eyeliner to my waterline





and UD's polyester bride to highlight





done!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 12, 2005)

I LOVE it! I might have to try this when I get chrome yellow and orange e/s (I know I know, I should have them already)


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 12, 2005)

damn i swear your eyeliner is perfect like every time!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 12, 2005)

perfect eyeliner as usual. great job.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

I always love your tutorials and looks.  This is no exemption.  I liked it after you applied the first two shadows.  You could have stopped there.  LOL.  You always have such interesting color combinations that I would never think to try.  And I haven't seen anything new by you in a while so I'm glad to see you back!


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Beautiful! I REALLY like the yellow.. It's chrome yellow? I don't think Yellow would suit my pale skin as it does yours though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you have amazing pictures. What kind of camera do you use??


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 12, 2005)

the color combinations here are great, and i think your step-by-little-step pictures are great.  not to mention, i love the look! i'd love to see a full-on face shot to get a real idea of the total effect.  

thanks!!

<3
dG


----------



## Bianca (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Beautiful! I REALLY like the yellow.. It's chrome yellow? I don't think Yellow would suit my pale skin as it does yours though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you have amazing pictures. What kind of camera do you use??_

 
thanks :] and yeah, its chrome yellow, sometimes if you go for a more pale yellow, it can work on pale skin, try canary yellow or something sort of pastel like

and my camera's a sony cybershot 5.1, its the BEST camera I've ever had, i recommend it to everybody haha


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

i really like how UD's polyester bride looks as a highlight on your skintone.  beautiful eye work. =)


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Beautiful! I REALLY like the yellow.. It's chrome yellow? I don't think Yellow would suit my pale skin as it does yours though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you have amazing pictures. What kind of camera do you use??_

 
thanks :] and yeah, its chrome yellow, sometimes if you go for a more pale yellow, it can work on pale skin, try canary yellow or something sort of pastel like

and my camera's a sony cybershot 5.1, its the BEST camera I've ever had, i recommend it to everybody haha


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 13, 2005)

Your cat eye is PERFECTly gorgeous.


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I always love your tutorials and looks.  This is no exemption.  I liked it after you applied the first two shadows.  You could have stopped there.  LOL.  You always have such interesting color combinations that I would never think to try.  And I haven't seen anything new by you in a while so I'm glad to see you back!_

 
aw thanks! thats such a compliment haha.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 15, 2005)

I got reeeaaaaallly excited when I saw this!  This is such a great tutorial,  good job as always! By the way what store did you get that Max Factor liquid liner brush?  I've gone to smiths, cvs and walgreens and I saw NO max factor eyeliner, pencil nor liquid. hmm...


----------



## mona (Nov 15, 2005)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_I got reeeaaaaallly excited when I saw this!  This is such a great tutorial,  good job as always! By the way what store did you get that Max Factor liquid liner brush?  I've gone to smiths, cvs and walgreens and I saw NO max factor eyeliner, pencil nor liquid. hmm..._

 

aw thanks! I got my max factor from Target, they should carry it


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

ur eyes are beautiful.
u remind me of alicia keys in some of those pictures


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebixlove* 
_ur eyes are beautiful.
u remind me of alicia keys in some of those pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aw thanks for the compliment! :]


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 17, 2005)

Girl you rock it with the eyeliner - thats amazing!!!


----------



## superzosh (Nov 17, 2005)

I love this tutorial!! Cat eyes are diffently my biggest weakness ever. I'm so close to getting off the computer and trying this!

Thanks!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 21, 2005)

This Is So Freaking Hot (More Printing Coming Up) I Love These Tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## dreams (Nov 27, 2005)

I LOVE the look!! You make the whole cat eye look so easy...whenever I try it just messes up.....bah.....great detailed tutorial!!!!! =]


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreams* 
_I LOVE the look!! You make the whole cat eye look so easy...whenever I try it just messes up.....bah.....great detailed tutorial!!!!! =]_

 
it definitely takes practice haha. and thanks!


----------



## mellz (Dec 10, 2005)

I love this look!


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 17, 2005)

GREAT tutorial!!..i love that look..although doubt i would be able to pull it off!! but thank u heaps anyway


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 18, 2005)

I could try this look since I got orange and chrome yellow the other day...I don't have the green color but I can use a green color I have and it would probably work.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 18, 2005)

you make those cat eyes look so easy....


----------



## JJones (Dec 18, 2005)

OMG I love it!
Great job!


----------



## HxC Mac[Rock]Star (Dec 26, 2005)

Awesome!! I have chrome yellow and it looks so pretty with Sushi Flower too!


----------



## xxElusivexx (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow, I love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well done!!


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

looks like you re did this. i wanted to do this tutoral a while ago, but tons of pictures were missing. i swear, i almost had to cry! i'm glad its back! i'm so excited!


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

wow! i love the bold colors!


----------



## lawryn (Feb 15, 2006)

i love it, i'll have to try it sometime


----------



## squirrel-paws (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for this - I really struggle with my crease and this should help lots!  The look is gorgeous btw!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Feb 15, 2006)

wow! thats beautiful!
and your lashes are as well!! what mascara do you use?


----------



## cattie (Feb 15, 2006)

I love that colour combination


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_you make those cat eyes look so easy...._

 
they are! you just gotta practice : / haha


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_wow! thats beautiful!
and your lashes are as well!! what mascara do you use?_

 
lancome defincils :]


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2006)

oo looks so much brighter with the cream shadow


----------



## Tortica (Feb 20, 2006)

Great job!!!!This lookkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssss so niceeeeeee!!! wow


----------



## french-dessert (Feb 22, 2006)

u r SOOOO pretty and i love ur tutorials !!
u r so creative and plz plz make more tutorials


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

ahhh.. this is very cool, I really wanna try now!


----------



## AspiringArtist (Feb 24, 2006)

That is so hot looking.  I'm trying to perfect this technique on myself.  It's just hot.


----------



## Renee (Feb 28, 2006)

I tried this look today! Love it!!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 28, 2006)

You would not believe it but my jaw dropped to the ground when I realized what your tutorial was about.  This look is gorgeous/genious!  I remember seeing something Jennifer Lopez having eyes like this for an ad, maybe for LV or something but I just thought they added it in with a computer but you prove that it can be done!  Wow, so helpful, thanks!


----------



## punkin (Mar 1, 2006)

Meow!!! stunning! You helped me so much with the eyeliner part. Your tips were great.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *punkin* 
_Meow!!! stunning! You helped me so much with the eyeliner part. Your tips were great._

 
2nd that! For me the liner is definitely the best part!! I can't wait to try it myself. Thanks, this was an an amazing tutorial!!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 7, 2006)

awesome tutorial. ill have to try it sometime


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2006)

nice tutorial...


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

This looks so good!


----------



## ruhin (Mar 14, 2006)

*Meow!*

Ooh that's just gorgeous!  Purrrrrfect!


----------



## cookies (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it! Thanks for taking the time to do it- i have a lemming for chrome yellow now


----------



## lil_lee (Mar 15, 2006)

I think WOW just about sums that up! It's lovely!


----------



## Lealei (Mar 19, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous! I would have never thought bright yellow eyeshadow could look so good! But seriously, I'm impressed.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## bein_aranel (Apr 23, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## kimb (Apr 23, 2006)

OMG i did this last week minus the green. looks awesome! great for summer


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, that is the most amazing liner technique! Well balanced perfection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never tried liquid eyeliner before and always wanted to try it. This tutorial is just what I was looking for! Many thanks for this!


----------



## burnthemaps (Apr 28, 2006)

Great tutorial, thanks for showing us how you do your cat eye, no matter how hard I try I can never get it to look as cool as yours! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kristiawati (May 4, 2006)

You're eyeliner is really great. i love it


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 4, 2006)

That looks is beautiful..that is a really good tutorial to!!


----------



## PeTaLiUa (May 14, 2006)

Hi!!
I'm not usual here, but I always take a look to your looks and I like a lot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Specially cat eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could you make another cat eye tutorial with grey (like MAC Electra) and white? :____)

Thanksss!!!
Kissssess from spain!


----------



## Michelle_1010 (May 15, 2006)

that looks so pretty! i'll have to try it


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 15, 2006)

YESSSS I just swapped for a Chrome Yellow e/s...once I get some orange I'm gonna try and imitate it and post a pic (kinda like a challenge thing) if that's okay with you jokers! I just wanna see if I can do it right....


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## EccentricAngel (Jun 6, 2006)

God, I wish I could draw straight line~!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 6, 2006)

im trying this<3


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 7, 2006)

Awsome colors, I have got to try this.


----------



## hader.dig (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a great look,don't think i'd dare to try it but awesome job


----------



## Oonie (Jul 8, 2006)

I made a tut request for a similar look using Chrome Yellow and Orange (this helps)...I'll continue to play around until I get it right.


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

now thoses are cat eyes


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 3, 2006)

great tut!! thanks for posting this


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Pink Lady (Sep 6, 2006)

Great job! I've tried this color combo before. No a cat eye though because my eyeliner skills aren't so good lol, yours are awsome!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 14, 2006)

loveee ittt !!


----------



## Ciloo (Dec 1, 2006)

Wooooohh !!!
So great colours !
And that looks so easy !
Thx a lot for this tut !


----------



## SohoChic (Mar 6, 2007)

Im new here but I love this look.  Especially the dramatic cat eye.


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 7, 2007)

great tut, thnx! you make it so easy.... I´ll try it this week


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice colour combination! I agree with you, cat eye AND eye liner does take lots and lots of practice, I myself am getting much better but it's still a bit tricky.


----------



## xodesirae (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow thats purty. nice cat eye:]


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

loving the bright eye combo!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

sweet deal


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 26, 2007)

loves it! someday i will be able to do a cat eye dammit! hehe


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love your cateye technique!! I'm definitely gonna give it a shot! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow I love love love it! SO pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2007)

omg its amazing!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 26, 2007)

you make the cat eye look so easy! i'm definitley going to be practicing it! great tut!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful! I would never be able to wear those colours, but they suit you so well! Also, love the eyeliner flick tip - never thought of doing it that way before, thanks! I am going to give it a try


----------



## Bybs (Jun 26, 2007)

Perfect! Love these colours on you.


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 29, 2007)

The way you did the cat eye looks so easy to duplicate! I can't wait to try it when I get home! I love the colors too! Thanks so much for posting, your work here is gorgeous!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 9, 2008)

This is such perrrrrrrfect cat eye!!!! So awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks for tutorial!


----------



## magpierat (Mar 10, 2008)

Amazing, thanks! I've been really wanting to try bringing my eyeliner into the inner corner, but I HATE lining under my eye, so I was worried it would look weird - clearly it can look AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'scuse me while I disappear to my dressing table....


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh never thought of using green with orange and yellow, but It looks great! thank you!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## Keiaspissed (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## SugaLuv (Mar 14, 2008)

ooh..this is such a beautiful look!  i've just recently bought so many orange eyeshadows and was still figuring out what to do with them and now i have a look that i'll be trying out.  thanks!


----------



## moonxlight40 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hot!!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 1, 2008)

perfect eyeliner as usual. great job.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful!!
thnx


----------



## Sushi. (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jul 6, 2008)

this is gorgeous! I may try and copy this today


----------



## adegea (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## xShoegal (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful.... I wondered how you place ur eyeliner, but it looks good


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 3, 2012)

Now I know how to do a cat eye! Great job! Thanks! I'm gonna try this one!


----------



## kaylapaigex (Aug 27, 2012)

oooh awesome, I'd previously learned to make those lines on the outer corner and fill them in, but never thought to use a dot in the inner corner, and of course always had trouble at the inner corner. This has been helpful, thank you!


----------

